# [WTS] St. Croix Mojo Surf 10'6" 3/4-4 MSS106MM2



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

NWT.

$215 picked up. Don't want to ship. Live in Asheville, NC but frequently commute back to Raleigh.

If you'd like to meet half way let me know and we'll try to work something out.

-Mike


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

mbrajer said:


> NWT.
> 
> $215 picked up. Don't want to ship. Live in Asheville, NC but frequently commute back to Raleigh.
> 
> ...



$200 picked up.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Also willing to trade.

Looking for a CCP 11' 2-5 blank.


----------

